# Setting Up Your Home Theater 101



## DrPainMD

*Setting Up Your Home Theater Audio 101*

Thought I'd compile a few sites that helped me out with the audio portion of my Home Theater. Hopefully they will help some of you out there. 

I've linked to a lot of sites here, so many thanks to them. 
This is a work in progress. 

I think I overdid the 101, after the second link. LOL 

If you know of anymore ..... 

*Please start your own thread if you have questions. You'll get a better response.*



*Setting Up Your Home Theater Audio 101*


*General* 

Home Theater Explained by Marc J. Rochkind 
Dolby Home Theater Equipment
Home Theater Shacks' Glossary
Audioholics - Glossary of Electronics Terms
Home Theater Talks' Glossary of Home Theater Terms
The Dolby Guide to Home Theater Sound 
Home Theater HiFi's - How a Hole-in-the-Box Works - A Big Dig into Bass Reflex 
CePro's - Setting Up a Multi room A/V System
Aperion Audio's University

*Receiver, Amplifier, DVD Player - General Setup* 

 Audioholics - Receiver Setup and Connections 
 Audioholics - Basic Audio & Video Set-Up Guide 
 Audioholics - Heat Buildup and Your AV Components
 Audioholics - DVD Player Setup 
 Audioholics - DVD Audio Setup Tip 
 Audioholics - Home Theater Set-up Basics 
Home Theater HiFi's - Using the Auto Set-up and EQ Features in an SSP or Receiver
Home Theater HiFi's - DVD Player Benchmarks
Crown's - How Much Amplifier Power Do I Need?

*Audio Formats & Technology* 

Dolby Technology Overview - TrueHD/Digital Plus/Surround EX/Pro Logic IIx etc... 
DTS FAQ
DTS-HD
DTS-HD FAQ
DTS on Blu-ray & HD-DVD 
THX Technologies 
 Audioholics - What is Dolby Digital Surround? 
 Audioholics - Dolby Digital vs. DTS: A Guide to the Strengths of the Formats 
 Audioholics - THX Select and THX Ultra2 Certification - General Questions 
Home Theater HiFi's - THX-Certification: What It Means and How to Use It
Home Theater HiFi's - Pro Logic IIx: What it Is, How it Works, and a Comparison with Other Formats

*Interconnects, Cables and Connections * 

 Audioholics - Audio & Video Connections Guide 
 Audioholics - Connection Tips 101 - Cabling Your System 
Audioholics - Home Theater Prewire Basics - Introduction
 Audioholics - Signal and Connector Types 
Audioholics - Whole House HT Wiring Basics, Part 1
Audioholics - Whole House HT Wiring Basics, Part 2
Audioholics - Whole House HT Wiring Basics, Part 3
Audioholics - Whole House HT Wiring Basics, Part 4
 Audioholics - Understanding In-wall Speaker, Video and Audio Cable Ratings
 Audioholics - The Truth About Interconnects and Cables 
 Audioholics - Connecting a Cable TV or Satellite System 
 Audioholics - HDMI 1.3 Q&A 
 Audioholics - Understanding HDMI Ver 1.3 
 Audioholics - HDMI Interface - A Beginner's Guide
 Home Theater HiFi's - DVI and HDMI Connections and HDCP Explained
Audioholics - HDMI 1.3 and Cables Part 1: It's All in the Bitrate
Home Theater Mag's - Speaker Wire Installation & Wiring
Blue Jeans Cables - Cables FAQ
Ram Electronics - How to connect your Home Theater
Roger Russell: Speaker Wire - A History
Roger Russell: What Speaker Gauge Should I Use

*Bi Amping - Bi Wiring* 

 Audioholics - Bi Wiring: From Amplifier To Loudspeaker, Part 1
Audioholics - Bi Wiring: The Cable Conundrum, Part 2 
 Audioholics - The Difference Between Bi Amping vs. Bi Wiring 

*Ground Loops and Hum* 

 Audioholics - Thinking in Isolation – A Primer on Ground Loops 
 Audioholics - Ground Loops - Eliminating System Hum and Buzz
HUM FAQ by Bill Lummus 
Home Tech - RF Attenuators, Filters, & DC Blockers 
Impact Acoustics - Isolation Transformers 

*Speaker Layout* 

Dolby Speaker and Room Setup
DTS 7.1 Channel Setup 
THX 5.1 Speaker Layout 
THX 7.1 Speaker Layout
Loudspeakers and Rooms for Multichannel Audio Reproduction, Part 1 by Floyd E. Toole from Harmon
Loudspeakers and Rooms for Multichannel Audio Reproduction, Part 2 by Floyd E. Toole from Harmon
Loudspeakers and Rooms for Multichannel Audio Reproduction, Part 3 by Floyd E. Toole from Harmon
 Audioholics - Speaker Placement: Setup Tips for Upgraded Home Theater Systems 
 Audioholics - Loudspeaker Placement Guide
 Audioholics - Home Theater Speaker Layout - An Essential Guide 
Audioholics - Speaker Spikes and Cones – What’s the point?
Audioholics - Vertical vs Horizontal Center Speaker Designs
Bob Golds, Sanjay Durani - Dipole Surround Placement 

*Speaker Setup, Using SPL Meter* 

 Techlore - How To Calibrate Your Surround System Using an SPL Meter 
Audiophilia - Essential Accessories: The Radio Shack Sound Pressure Level Meter 
 Audioholics - Setting Speaker Levels & Distance in a Surround Sound System 

*Subwoofer Setup and Placement* 

 Audioholics - Crawling for Bass - Subwoofer Placement 
 Audioholics - Subwoofer Placement Tips for Cabinetry Installations 
 Audioholics - An Easy Solution To Subwoofer Calibration 
 Audioholics - Bass Management Basics – Settings Made Simple 
 Audioholics - Subwoofer Placement Guidelines
 Audioholics - Subwoofer Placement - The Place for Bass
 Audioholics - Connecting a Subwoofer to a Receiver 
 Audioholics - Connecting a Subwoofer to a Receiver with No Subwoofer Output 
 Audioholics - Subwoofer Calibration Using Rives Audio Test CD 2 
 Audioholics - Setting the Subwoofer / LFE Crossover for Best Performance
Audioholics - Subwoofer Measurement Tactics: A Brief, Topical Overview & Method Comparison
Axiom - How to Find the Best Place for Your Subwoofer 
Home Theater HiFi's - The Misunderstood 0.1 LFE Channel in 5.1 by Brian Florian 
Sub Placement & Setup by Tom Nousaine, Chu Gai
AVIA: Subwoofer Calibration by Guy Kuo 
Common Subwoofer Set-Up Errors by Edward J M
SVS - Ed Mullen's Subwoofer Setup Tips
SVS - How do I use a sound level meter to calibrate my Subwoofer 
Subwoofer Setup Guide by Bossobass
What's the Big Deal About Crossovers?
LFE, Subwoofers and Interconnects Explained
Home Theater HiFi's - Bass Management Woes: Trouble on the Slopes

*Sound Treatments and Acoustics* 

 Audioholics - Introduction to Acoustics 
 Audioholics - DIY Absorbers for the Less-than-Handy Man 
 Audioholics - Acoustical Measurements - What are They? 
 Audioholics - A Guide to Sound Isolation and Noise Control 
 Audioholics - Room Acoustics: Isolation & Noise Control
Audioholics - Reducing HVAC Noise in Theater Rooms
 Audioholics - Early Reflections in Home Theaters: A Different Perspective
Audioholics - Building Great Bass Response In Your Home Theater
 Audioholics - Audyssey Labs' MultEQ 
 Audioholics - The Perfect Room? 
 Audioholics - Room Acoustics: Acoustic Treatments 
 Audioholics - Acoustics 101 Course by John Dahl of THX 
 Audioholics - Acoustics Facts and Fiction by Ethan Winer 
 Audioholics - Bass Traps - Not Just for Fisherman! by Ethan Winer
Audioholics - Early Reflections in Home Theaters: A Different Perspective
AVS - Acoustical Treatments Master Thread
Home Theater HiFi's - Acoustical Room Treatment: A Survey of Methods and Materials
Loudspeakers and Rooms - Working Together by Floyd E. Toole from Harmon
Maximizing Loudspeaker Performance In Rooms by Floyd E. Toole from Harmon
Audio – Science in the Service of Art by Floyd E. Toole from Harmon
Acoustical Concepts of Contemporary Home Theaters by Ryan O. Allen
Jon Risch's DIY Acoustic Treatments 
Cutting Rigid Fiberglass for Bass Traps
Bob Gold's Absorption Coefficients 
Acoustic Treatment and Design for Recording Studios and Listening Rooms by Ethan Winer 
Real Traps - Acoustic Treatment Overview 
ATS Acoustics - Sound Absorption and Acoustical Panel FAQ's 
GIK Acoustics - Acoustics Primer - Some Basics On Acoustics
Ready Acoustics - Acoustical Primer
Sensible Sound Solutions
Sonopan Acoustics 
Quiet Rock - THX Certified Drywall 
Green Glue
Auralex SubDude
Owens Corning Rigid Fiberglas 700 Series Insulation 

*Equipment* 

Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro DSP1124P
Home Theater Shack: BFD Guide
Home Theatre Shack: BFD Links
 Audioholics - Active Room Correction: A Primer to Audyssey MultEQ Pro 

*Sound Pressure Level (SPL) Meters* 

 Radio Shack Digital-Display Sound-Level Meter 
Radio Shack Analog Display Sound Level Meter 
Radio Shack SPL Meter Correction Tables
SVS's Radio Shack SPL Meter Compensation Chart
Galaxy Audio SPL Meter 

*Software* 

Ovation Multimedia - Avia: Guide To Home Theater DVD 
Video Essentials: Get The Most Out Of Your Home Entertainment System DVD
AVS - jeffreylebowski's Free Software for First Reflection Points
Room EQ Wizard Help Thread 
Home Theater Shack: REW Forum
Home Theater Shack: Room EQ Wizard 
Home Theater Shack: BFD Guide
Home Theater Shack: BFD Links
SPL Calculator by C.M.Collins 
Harman Kardon - Waves & Modes-A Room Resonances Locater (XLS spreadsheet)
TrueRTA Audio Spectrum Analyzer 
TrueRTA For Dummies 
Audio Spectrum Analyzer - Spectrum Lab (Waterfall Chart) 

*Test Tones* 

Realm Of Excursion (Download Section) 
RealTraps - Test Tone CD 
Bink Audio Test CD 
Rives Audio Test CD 2
Stay in Tune with PentaTone

Thanks

©DrPainMD


----------



## DrPainMD

*Re: Setting Up Your Home Theatre 101*

Added:

Home Theater HiFi's - THX-Certification: What It Means and How to Use It

Home Theater HiFi's - Using the Auto Set-up and EQ Features in an SSP or Receiver

Home Theater HiFi's - Bass Management Woes: Trouble on the Slopes

Home Theater HiFi's - Acoustical Room Treatment: A Survey of Methods and Materials

 Home Theater HiFi's - DVI and HDMI Connections and HDCP Explained

Home Theater HiFi's - Pro Logic IIx: What it Is, How it Works, and a Comparison with Other Formats

Home Theater HiFi's - DVD Player Benchmarks


----------



## DrPainMD

*Re: Setting Up Your Home Theatre 101*

Added:

Radio Shack SPL Meter Correction Tables

Aperion Audio's University


----------



## DrPainMD

*Re: Setting Up Your Home Theatre 101*

May 7, 2007

Added:

*Receiver, Amplifier, DVD Player - General Setup* 
Crown's - How Much Amplifier Power Do I Need?

*Sound Treatments and Acoustics* 
Acoustical Concepts of Contemporary Home Theaters by Ryan O. Allen


----------



## DrPainMD

July 10, 2007

Added:

*General*

Audioholics - Glossary of Electronics Terms

Home Theater Shack - Glossary of Words, Phrases and Acronyms for Home Theater, Audio, Video, Electronics and Forums


*Interconnects, Cables and Connections * 

Audioholics - Home Theater Prewire Basics - Introduction


*Sound Treatments and Acoustics*

 Audioholics - Early Reflections in Home Theaters: A Different Perspective
Audioholics - Building Great Bass Response In Your Home Theater


----------



## DrPainMD

July 24, 2007

Added:

*Receiver, Amplifier, DVD Player - General Setup*
 Audioholics - Heat Buildup and Your AV Components

*Interconnects, Cables and Connections *
Audioholics - Whole House Wiring Basics, Part 4

*Sound Treatments and Acoustics*
Audioholics - Reducing HVAC Noise in Theater Rooms


----------

